# Marble Robin Hood Shots



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Every now and then, when I'm plinking marbles into a cardboard box, one of my marbles hits the same spot as my last, and one of them shatters, filling the box with tiny sharp pieces of glass. It's very annoying. Just saying, does anyone else get this? Any solution? Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like to hang up a white marble to shoot at once in a while. Good focus training.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It happens to me, but I shoot them into the end of a foam pool-noodle-baton thingy. The only way to retrieve them is to pull the inner sleeve from the outer sleeve. That always results in a pile of marble shards. On my pool deck!
You are smart enough to keep them contained. Maybe shoot at a towel or sheet with something hanging in front of it. Still inside the box, mind you, to facilitate easy cleanup.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hang a white tee shirt in your catch box and put a black dot for a aiming point then you wont have that problem. -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hang a white tee shirt in your catch box and put a black dot for a aiming point then you wont have that problem. -- Tex


Can't smash a black dot. What fun is that?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadowslinger123 said:


> Every now and then, when I'm plinking marbles into a cardboard box, one of my marbles hits the same spot as my last, and one of them shatters, filling the box with tiny sharp pieces of glass. It's very annoying. Just saying, does anyone else get this? Any solution? Thanks


.
.
 wish i had your problem ...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

D'you lose yer marbles, Imp?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

M_J, the fun is no slivers of glass in your fingers when scooping up marbles.







-- tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> M_J, the fun is no slivers of glass in your fingers when scooping up marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess there's that


----------

